# fantasy theme in classical ancient lore to nowaday



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh i love the fantasy in Hovhaness work and Arnold Bax,, is there more classic oriented into fantasy world ,i almost forgot Grieg who is crucial and Jon Leifs...

Are there more fantasy lore music classical composers, clllassical inspired by tales and fantasy?

:tiphat:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess a lot of classical music could be considered having fantasy themes. Wagner for instance.

Anyway few works that are not so long:

Sibelius - Luonnotar (one my favorite pieces of music ever)
Malcolm Arnold - Tam O'Shanter
Percy Grainger - The warriors
Lord Berners - The triumph of Neptune

I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for.


----------

